# Word of the Day: Distract



## Em in Ohio

_Distract definition: _ to draw away or _divert_, as the mind or attention. 
 *This word can take the form of a noun, verb, adjective, or adverb!


----------



## Em in Ohio

The circling, swooping, and diving of the ebony jewelwing damselfly proved to be too much of a distraction at the batter's box, causing three batters to strike out. (noun)


----------



## hollydolly

*My high school had various and eclectic classes,  which helped to distract my mind from the dreaded Physics class... *


----------



## Sliverfox

Walking  into another  room distracts me  from what I came after.  "What am I here after?"


----------



## katlupe

If I have ice cream in my freezer it distracts me from following my healthy food plan.


----------



## Kaila

Don't distract me from trying to solve the  puzzle!


----------



## Kaila

It can be an adverb? 

I went from room to room, and distractedly tried to complete the housework.
???


----------



## Sliverfox

My grand daughter   doesn't let anything  distract her when she's driving her new to her car.


----------



## Kaila

another attempt at an adverb usage.... 

I must have been hiking distractedly, because I suddenly realized I was on a narrow trail, I'd never before been aware of, and had come face to face with a...…...


----------



## jerry old

You can try to distract me all you want to, but it was laying right here, now it's not.
(use to have 'word for the day' on net, would save the words I was not familiar with,
became burdensome and far too many unknown words)


----------



## peramangkelder

I am of a certain age where I let many things distract me from my original purpose
Bit like going into a room and saying "Now what did I come in here for?"


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> You can try to distract me all you want to, but it was laying right here, now it's not.


----------



## Ruthanne

I often _distract_ myself from thinking of all the negative things happening in life.

Thanks for this, Ruthanne - I needed a positive thought tonight!  (Em)


----------



## Em in Ohio

Thanks to all the creative sentences being posted, I find myself pleasantly distracted on days like this!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Two hobos came to an intersection of the rails. One said," That track goes to New York, dis-tract goes to Chicago".
Hee Hee, I "distracted " you.


----------



## Alligatorob

SF can be a good distraction from what I really should be doing...


----------

